# Tires.....



## No_Username (Sep 14, 2015)

Anyone here knowledgeable on tires. I currently have a 2013 Hyundai Sonata with 225/45/18 (manufacture recommended)

I need new tires and wanted a smother more comfortable ride without having to down grade to a 17 inch run?? Anyone have any recommendation on what tire size I should get??


----------



## Toyota Guy (May 18, 2016)

Try the 
BEST SELLER


PIRELLI
CINTURATO P7 ALL SEASON PLUS

These are great tires. Changed to them from my OEMs.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

My recommendation is Nitto Motivos. They're not as expensive as Goodyear or Michelin, yet feel great for what they are. It's handles in the rain great even when the tread is down to 4/10ths. Also the tread life is good for 60K and I've gone all the up to it with no issues.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Continental makes a tire, think it is called ContiPro, that has a smoother ride than even a Michelin. I am a real prick when It comes to tires, and stick to Pirelli, Continental, or Michelin. And for rideshare, I look for good used tires, of those brands, at the used tire shop, or craigslist. I just saved a boatload of money buying two very nice Michelins at the used shop. I am always scanning craigslist for good deals. Paying retail for tires is something I hardly do.


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

Kembolicous said:


> Continental makes a tire, think it is called ContiPro, that has a smoother ride than even a Michelin. I am a real prick when It comes to tires, and stick to Pirelli, Continental, or Michelin. And for rideshare, I look for good used tires, of those brands, at the used tire shop, or craigslist. I just saved a boatload of money buying two very nice Michelins at the used shop. I am always scanning craigslist for good deals. Paying retail for tires is something I hardly do.


ContiTrac on my altima are great tires , very good performance and great wear life also


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Buy Chinese tires from the Mexican tire shop.$35.00 installed .
Hangzhou of Communist China,and West Lake of Sri Lanka.
China invites you to buy their toxic waste. Garunteed to get you out of the parking lot,or a new set for free !
Made with carbon black filtered from the Chinese air !


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

The 2nd # (here, 45) is the height... in % of the first number, width

So, 2xx/30's are low profile ghetto tires with vertical-looking sidewalls, 2xx/35's are standard lopro fare, 2xx/40's are typical semi-stylish tires in this big-rim age... 2xx/45's are "big" tires by big-rim standards

2xx/50 & 2xx/55 are oldskool "thick & rounded" tires



No_Username said:


> Anyone here knowledgeable on tires. I currently have a 2013 Hyundai Sonata with 225/45/18 (manufacture recommended)
> 
> I need new tires and wanted a smother more comfortable ride without having to down grade to a 17 inch run?? Anyone have any recommendation on what tire size I should get??


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

You PROBABLY need to ditch runflats (if they're runflats) or look for a different brand/model

Allseasons and M&S stuff is generally harsher, especially with high treadwear ##s

Summer "stayflats" w/ low treadwear ratings are pretty smooth


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

As to how much bigger you can/can't go... go look at your fenders and pay attention to the wheel gap

If it's like 3 fingers or more in every direction, you can safely add +5 to the height and go to 2xx/50's

If it's 2 fingers, you can likely get away with 2xx/50's in the rear, but not in the front (space to steer)

If it's 1 finger, you're pushing it already


Btw, get your rim specs - find out the actual rim width... should let you know what range of tire widths you can get away with

PS you CAN also stretch tires (though liability-obsessed chains like Pepboys, Firestone, etc with known barely-competent staff will usually reject such requests - and often refuse to swap runflats out as well)... a stretched narrow tire could give you a little more profile and still fit ... chances are you can squeeze in stretched 215/50's and 205/55's anywhere a 225/45 could fit


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

They're not REAL pirelli, but some licensed subsidiary or something.... hence the conspicuously missing big fat "pirelli" logo (that tire salesmen all mention anyway)

If you wanna go with a rebranded tire that plays in YOUR favour not the rebranding company's, go with FIRESTONE INDY 500's (rebadged Bridgestone Potenza RE03, sold at loss leader prices...they're like 50-70% off depending on size)

Just be aware that you don't ACTUALLY have to go to firestone for firestone tires - Tirerack etc still has em



Toyota Guy said:


> Try the
> BEST SELLER
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Buy Chinese tires from the Mexican tire shop.$35.00 installed .
> Hangzhou of Communist China,and West Lake of Sri Lanka.
> China invites you to buy their toxic waste. Garunteed to get you out of the parking lot,or a new set for free !
> Made with carbon black filtered from the Chinese air !


So true. Never buy a Chinese tire, screw that! When I got my Town Car it had two steer tires in it called FullRun or FullMile, absolutely the worse tire I have seen, ever! I thought my steering components were wore completely out, when turning, the car kept going straight, had to oversteer it to turn into the driveway. I ran them about a week. The FullMile tires were kinda wore, so I replaced them with Michelins. My God the difference! Steering great, stopping improved, ( especially in the rain) and less road noise. FullRun, should call it FullJUNK! NEVER BUY A CHINESE TIRE, YOUR LIFE DEPENDS ON IT!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kembolicous said:


> So true. Never buy a Chinese tire, screw that! When I got my Town Car it had two steer tires in it called FullRun or FullMile, absolutely the worse tire I have seen, ever! I thought my steering components were wore completely out, when turning, the car kept going straight, had to oversteer it to turn into the driveway. I ran them about a week. The FullMile tires were kinda wore, so I replaced them with Michelins. My God the difference! Steering great, stopping improved, ( especially in the rain) and less road noise. FullRun, should call it FullJUNK! NEVER BUY A CHINESE TIRE, YOUR LIFE DEPENDS ON IT!


Your mileage probably went up also.


----------



## thesatanicmechanic (Nov 5, 2016)

Don't forget LingLong or Venezia. I like how the second one sounds Italian. both Chinese garbage.

It was Fullrun on those mentioned earlier. utter crap.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

thesatanicmechanic said:


> Don't forget LingLong or Venezia. I like how the second one sounds Italian. both Chinese garbage.
> 
> It was Fullrun on those mentioned earlier. utter crap.


You ain't lying!! Cannot find a Fullrun dealer around here. probably banned by the DOT now. I got the car from an Uber driver, and he was cheap as could be on maintaining it. Worn brakes, dead cylinder, wore out steering/suspension components, oil looked like chocolate milk. To me, to do rideshare you have to be strict with maintenance, and use good parts, fluids, and filters.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Your mileage probably went up also.


Oh, no doubt, Michelins have low roll resistance.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I run 215/45/18's on my car and have went through 5 different brands and 6 sets, including a set of 225/45/18's. I've tried the popular ones, highest mileage rating, and even a lower speed rating in search of a slightly more comfortable ride. To be honest, there wasn't much difference between them all and I couldn't pick one brand and say they were genuinely more comfortable. Performance in wet weather, cold, etc have all been close to the same but I prefer my current Dunlop SP Sports 5000's over Falken's, Pirelli Pzero Nero A/S, Hankook Ventus, & Kumho Ecsta PA31. The only tire I have heard that was better for my specific car is the Continental Extreme Contacts which will be next. I need to find some winter tires though. My Pirelli's were horrible last winter and I have awd. One Pirelli even exploded and I watched the carcass roll down the freeway as the car dropped to the rim.

TL;DR: I don't believe changing tires will solve your problem.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

rtaatl said:


> My recommendation is Nitto Motivos. They're not as expensive as Goodyear or Michelin, yet feel great for what they are. It's handles in the rain great even when the tread is down to 4/10ths. Also the tread life is good for 60K and I've gone all the up to it with no issues.


I'm going to second this , I use these as my winter tires on my BMW (I use Michelin PSS for my Summer Rubber) and honestly they drove through a crazy Steamboat Colorado blizzard through unplowed roads with ease , handled better then the Hankook Snow Tires on the Subaru that I was driving with up there . They have good dry road behavior and are great in rain . Mine only have 15k miles on them but they still look practically new (on my car they are only 30k mile rated but that's because they're staggered and not square so you can't rotate the tires ) They're also very affordable

I don't think you're going to see a smoother ride , if the Sonata is anything like the Elantra I had as a rental the ride is just not that great


----------



## thesatanicmechanic (Nov 5, 2016)

To the OP's point, I have access to a friend's wholesale tire account and am looking at tires your size right now. Boy, do you have to spend some money to get something even remotely decent. Below are some "midrange" brands I'm familiar with. Based off price, specs and my personal positive experience with the brand, check out tirerack.com for reviews on ride quality for the following:
225/45R18 KELLY EDGE A/S PERF VSB TL 55K
225/45/45VR18 GEN ALTIMAX RT43 BSW TL 50K
225ZR18 HANKOOK H452 BLK TL 65K

All are under $150 each. The Kellys should be about $100 ea.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Pzeros were a bad ride for you??!!! Or just handling badly in snow & muck?



TBone said:


> I run 215/45/18's on my car and have went through 5 different brands and 6 sets, including a set of 225/45/18's. I've tried the popular ones, highest mileage rating, and even a lower speed rating in search of a slightly more comfortable ride. To be honest, there wasn't much difference between them all and I couldn't pick one brand and say they were genuinely more comfortable. Performance in wet weather, cold, etc have all been close to the same but I prefer my current Dunlop SP Sports 5000's over Falken's, Pirelli Pzero Nero A/S, Hankook Ventus, & Kumho Ecsta PA31. The only tire I have heard that was better for my specific car is the Continental Extreme Contacts which will be next. I need to find some winter tires though. My Pirelli's were horrible last winter and I have awd. One Pirelli even exploded and I watched the carcass roll down the freeway as the car dropped to the rim.
> 
> TL;DR: I don't believe changing tires will solve your problem.


----------

